# ATTENTION BREEDERS! Would you recognize an adult dog that you whelped 3 years ago?



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

If you were a breeder, and someone showed you a picture of an adult GSD claiming it was from one of your litters, would you as the breeder be able to recognize it? Would you be able to confirm yay or nay?

I'm trying to relate this to Kaze's story and my 7-month search for his British breeder: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nnel-club-england-no-contact-emails-work.html 

I am wondering if the DOB I was given is wrong, then what other options do I have in finding the breeder? How well do breeders know their own dogs and offspring? Are there features and traits passed on to pups that would stand out to the breeder, helping them to instantly recognize one of their own creations? I think my Kaze has some special features, like his size, coloring/markings, his very long tail that touches the ground, his big paws, etc.

So if Kaze was born in Oct, Nov, Jan or Feb, instead of Dec 2011, and I showed his pics to breeders who had litters born in one of those pre- or post- months, would a breeder be able to tell me if Kaze was indeed theirs? I'm trying to prepare for a worst case scenario and still keep our hopes alive in finding Kaze's breeder.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

OMG.. So cute!

Does England have the OFA like we have here?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Probably not if the dog was rehomed.....so many dogs change appearance so much from 8 weeks to adult hood. The black and tan dogs especially!!! I would recognize certain things about many of my litters I think - many of Csabre's and Basha's pups resemble them in heads and expressions....but then I have seen dogs who so closely resemble each other who are not related AT ALL in 5 generations (Ikarus Eurosportu - hopeful sire of my L litter - looks so much like my old male Kougar for example, that I just sit and stare at him!!! unbelievable resemblance), that I don't think most people could recognize a dog that they had not seen for years. Even some of the adults I do see regularly that I bred, if they were with different people a year from now - I probably would not be able to say "Yes that is xxx"... But we use tattoos and microchips can prove identity.

Lee


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> Probably not if the dog was rehomed.....so many dogs change appearance so much from 8 weeks to adult hood. The black and tan dogs especially!!! I would recognize certain things about many of my litters I think - many of Csabre's and Basha's pups resemble them in heads and expressions....but then I have seen dogs who so closely resemble each other who are not related AT ALL in 5 generations (Ikarus Eurosportu - hopeful sire of my L litter - looks so much like my old male Kougar for example, that I just sit and stare at him!!! unbelievable resemblance), that I don't think most people could recognize a dog that they had not seen for years. Even some of the adults I do see regularly that I bred, if they were with different people a year from now - I probably would not be able to say "Yes that is xxx"... But we use tattoos and microchips can prove identity.
> 
> Lee


Thank you for your honestly, and for taking the time to reply. That was what I was afraid of. I will do what I can until I return home to get him scanned for a microchip. In the meantime, maybe other breeders can chime in with their thoughts.

Thank you so much once again!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Counter, just curious, is Kaze showing some sort of sign of health problems that has you concerned?


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Counter, just curious, is Kaze showing some sort of sign of health problems that has you concerned?


No, not at all. I just want to register him like I have my Nara and Paw Paw registered, and also to get a copy of his pedigree to learn more about him. I also like sharing pics with the breeder and owners of his siblings to compare and keep in touch. Plus, it's always good to know any health issues for down the road. I honestly haven't had any health issues with any of my dogs so far, which keeps me happy.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh good. 

Good luck, hope you can track the breeder down.



counter said:


> No, not at all. I just want to register him like I have my Nara and Paw Paw registered, and also to get a copy of his pedigree to learn more about him. I also like sharing pics with the breeder and owners of his siblings to compare and keep in touch. Plus, it's always good to know any health issues for down the road. I honestly haven't had any health issues with any of my dogs so far, which keeps me happy.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

So there has to be more than 1 breeder on this forum. I would like to gather as many opinions as possible on this. Thank you.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

While not a breeder, I think it would be easier to say a dog did not come from my breeding program than to say it did. 

Coated dogs, specific angulations, colors, head shapes, conformation, basic age, could easily rule out a breeder. Other than that, it's tough to say definitively if a dog is from your breeding. A "possible" may happen, or a "no way". But based on pics, no I don't think it's possible.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

What kind of registration are you talking about?


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

martemchik said:


> What kind of registration are you talking about?


Whatever they do in England. I believe it's just called The Kennel Club. I have Nara registered with AKC, Paw Paw with Continental KC, and Kaze's litter was registered with KC. I want to get his pedigree info and contact his breeder.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Probably not. If the pup was older when it was homed, the breeder may be able to recognise it.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Maybe, maybe not.....depends on if there were some significant aspects to dog or litter.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I saw a dog listed for sale in an area that I did not have any males that I would of sworn was one of mine. Age was about right too.

When I called it was obvious he was not. Thank God.

But based on the pictures I would of sworn up and down that he was.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

UPDATE:

I'm home now. Here is what I found:

His microchip number is 985154000256907. I have looked up info online and it seems that any 15-digit number starting with 985 originates with the company Deston Fearing. The vet that was used by the original owner was The Old Golfhouse Veterinary Group in Suffolk. Not sure which vet the breeder used, and not sure who would've microchipped the dog: the breeder or the owner. I did another search based on the chip number and found this:

_No information found in participating databases. Please see below for possible manufacturers. This is most likely a microchip from one of the following:_

_HomeAgain (888-466-3242)
Save This Life (855-777-CHIP or 855-777-2447)_

Should I contact HomeAgain or Save This Life, or the main company Deston Fearing? (I've actually sent Deston Fearing an email already, but not sure if this is the best way to go about my search)


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I think you should contact both of them. Why contact just one, then have to wait, and if you don't get info from them, then have to go through the same waiting when you contact the other? Heck, contact all three--maybe try and contact a real person at Deston. The squeaky wheel gets the grease, my grandmother used to say!

So glad you have more information!

Susan


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I just looked up one of my dogs' Home Again chip numbers (from the year 2009), and it does start with 985: 985121004516618

Kaze was whelped in 2011, my Jade (number above) was whelped in 2008. I don't know what format they use for the number sequence, but it does seem odd that her number and Kaze's number are so different after the 985. Maybe the next 3 digits indicate which company??

Susan


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

My mother used to breed Shelties for confirmation show and she somehow-not deliberately-ended up producing a large number of very distinctive, fire engine red sables. Just gorgeous. One day I was driving to Dallas and got out a rest stop. A woman was there walking a sheltie that was a bright orange red and he looked 'familiar'. I asked the lady about him, mentioning my mom bred shelties, and she stated she bought the dog in houston and gave my mother's name. She had also kept the same name for the dog and I knew who it was the minute she said the name (for the record "Bic" due to his fiery color.) He was a sweet puppy who had turned into an equally sweet and gorgeous dog. That's the only time it ever happend to our family that I know of. I recognized the specific dog after she said his name, but he looked very familiar so I sort of knew him before that 
Jelpy


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I just had two litters this spring, my first litters ever - Pom and GSD.

The puppies are all just approaching the 5 month mark, but I can still spot one of "my" puppies a mile away.

There is another Shepherd breeder here, who is ummmm.....a little less than ethical, IMO and I can tell which puppies are from his litters on looks alone.

My friend, who helped me whelp my litter of 7, and only saw them once a week until they went to their new homes (never met any of the families), knows which puppies are which and that they are from my litter. They are a pretty distinct "type" I guess - all are either black or dark sable, but still able to tell them apart from other working line Shepherds in my City.

So there may still be hope that a breeder would recognize him 

Hope the microchip works out tho, probably a safer bet!


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

https://www.anibase.com/ tried some of the more popular uk chip companies and I was prompted to here which it states is in the database not sure how reliable this is. I would be surprised if the microchip were homeagain as its a us company and unless the previous owner registered here. Either way I hope this may help a little.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

MORE PROGRESS! I got an email back from Deston Fearing. Here is what they said:

Good afternoon Kevin,

We are strictly a manufacturing facility and we do not carry a pet ownership database. 
This chip was manufactured by us. This was sold to Animal Care located in York England.
The chip was sold to them in March 2011. The chip belongs to master carton #S521598 and the carton ID CY68109
I am hopeful they will have a record of the veterinarian or breeder this was sold to.
I have listed their contact information below 

*Animalcare *
*Common Road
Dunnington
York England
YO19 5RU

For all general enquiries you may also contact Animalcare Head Office on:*

Tel: 01904 487 687
Fax: 01904 487 611
Email: [email protected]
I hope this helps you in your search

Thank you and have a nice weekend


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Yea! You're getting closer!

Susan


----------

